# how long did your bg check take with amazon flex?



## tee hee

how long did your bg check take with amazon flex?

i applied wed and have not heard back yet.


----------



## nighthawk398

about a week give or take


----------



## Electricifier

3 days


----------



## jrific23

Took a week after the info conference


----------



## jwcastle

Mine took 2 days. The online session was on a Tuesday and by Thursday, I was approved. 
But my record is spotless. No criminal records, no traffic tickets, no accidents.


----------



## tee hee

where in dc is the warehosue? still not approved yet. i onboarded on wed last week


----------



## tee hee

jrific23 said:


> Took a week after the info conference


have u started delivering yet?? where's in dc?


----------



## jade8

Is amazon flex available in Los Angeles yet?


----------



## jrific23

There is a warehouse in Rockville and one in Springfield. The first available day to start delivering on the calender isn't till the start of next week.


----------



## tee hee

so glad to hear springfield!


----------



## tee hee

still no update.. pending. i hope it's ready by ttomorrow..


----------



## gaj

Applied on a Friday, was approved on Monday.

g


----------



## tee hee

Looks like I may not be accepted. Just got an email about a problem. Could be my driving record. Had a few tickets in the past.

''' Our vendor (Accurate) recently sent a copy of that report and a Summary of your Rights Under the Fair Credit Reporting Act and any applicable local law disclosures to you by physical mail.

To allow you time to review the report, we will wait to make our final decision regarding your eligibility to deliver with Amazon Flex until eight business days following the date of that letter. Please review the background report and contact Accurate Background as soon as possible if any information in it is inaccurate or incomplete:'''

If you were approved, what email did you get???


----------



## heretothere

Is the "sign up here" page the only one that anyone originally filled out? & if so, how long did it take for them to get back to you? Would like to start this in Las Vegas.


----------



## Electricifier

Signed up in Austin in September of 2015 before the program was even live via the "sign up here" page, and received an email invite sometime in November. I on boarded right around Thanksgiving. My wife, and many of our friends signed up late November, early December and still have not received an invitation.


----------



## heretothere

Electricifier said:


> Signed up in Austin in September of 2015 before the program was even live via the "sign up here" page, and received an email invite sometime in November. I on boarded right around Thanksgiving. My wife, and many of our friends signed up late November, early December and still have not received an invitation.


That isn't very encouraging. How ddi all these other people get on board I wonder?? If everybody had to wait that long, they wouldn't have any drivers. I guess I'll just wait and hope they have improved their system. Thanks for the info.


----------



## lilcat40

I completed training last week still my phone has checklist and everything is completed. Cannot access any other screen is this how your phone was for a week or is there something wrong. Keep emailing support they keep telling me to login and logout dah did that a million times.


----------



## monkeemama17

lilcat40 said:


> I completed training last week still my phone has checklist and everything is completed. Cannot access any other screen is this how your phone was for a week or is there something wrong. Keep emailing support they keep telling me to login and logout dah did that a million times.


Mine is doing the same thing. I emailed support and sent them all the required information and what I have been doing. I'm just waiting for a response.


----------



## Velvet Hammer

3 days


----------

